# 20g high...low light co2 injected.



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

First tank is a 20g high...1x24watt t5ho...pressurized co2 diffused with a powerhead and needle wheel mod...eheim 2215..ei dosed plus xtra fe and mg.
fish:tetra's, rasbora's..ottos, mollies, amano shrimp.
plants: hygros, downoi, rotolas, crpyts,


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

so jealous of your downoi carpet. good job.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks...downoi is weed...that took about 3 weeks...just snip tops and replant....it loves iron so the more the better..

Im starting a crypt parva carpet in a non co2 tank ill post pics when its filled it.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Jsu said:


> so jealous of your downoi carpet. good job.


i agree, thats amazing growth!


----------

